# 1987 Combat Elite



## alloy (Sep 8, 2008)

i recently put a few hundred down on a NIB Colt at my fav gun dealer. hopefully will pick it up in the next 2/3 weeks.

until then...what would be the period appropriate oem magazine for this, can i buy thru Colt? would it be stainless or blue, and moreover if available...is there a part number?

would like to pick a few up before picking up the pistol and would like them to be the proper mags. will venture into aftermarket mags later, sorry for the newbie question, this will be my first .45. any help appreciated!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can check up at this site as he has them:
http://www.wilsoncombat.com/a_magazines.asp

Here's another: http://www.mec-gar.com/product.html

Here's where I get mine and I am a happy camper: I use Mec-Gar's.:smt023
http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/Bro...categoryString=10613***687***11341***10724***


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks baldy! i will be getting some similar...but i also would like a few more authentic Colt mags. probobly 3 Colt brand total. one of which is coming with the pistol.

i assume the authentic original style can they be bought right thru Colt? thier store is a bit limited, and i dont really want to call them untill i have the pistol in hand.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

They seriously let you put rounds down range thru a New in Box 1987 Combat Elite? Holy hell!! Remind me to never buy a "new" gun from that gunstore!

Colt magazines, the originals are great from a collector, or historic point of view, but there are many far better magazines that would serve you better.

Zhur


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2008)

funny...a few hundred DOLLARS.
ZERO rounds went downrange, im starting to worry bout you guys....lol
soon enough tho.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Stupid hooked on phonics... it didn't work for me... apparently! hehehe

My mistake!

Zhur


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2008)

no problem there man, i got my own things goin on. probobly typing to fast for my own good!

seriously tho i WILL be picking up aftermarket units to actually use, but id like to get some that say COLT on the bottom to _have_. they dont need to be the high-zoot race/match mags, i will do that later...just the appropriate colt mags, preferably stainless to match the one im already getting.


----------

